# The sun is out, and so are the cops



## kar (Feb 24, 2005)

I got lucky today. I rode through a stop sign at Kent & Bridge in Kentfield (just a little past that grocery store across from the College of Marin). There was a cop parked pretty far up Bridge. He whistled, I u-turned & rolled up to his car trying to apologize like crazy. He let me go but said they were going to be watching those intersections more frequently. I practiced my track stand at every stop sign from there on out. (Except for the ones in the Presidio heading back towards the Arguello gate from the bridge. I love racing that stretch.) A friend got a ticket down on Edgewood near Woodside this weekend too. Anyhow, the cops seem to be more active now that it's sunny.
-K


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

They lurk there a lot. The stop sign before the college is hot (other end of Bridge), as is the one on Shady Lane. Let's be careful out there...


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

kar said:


> A friend got a ticket down on Edgewood near Woodside this weekend too. Anyhow, the cops seem to be more active now that it's sunny.
> -K


Speeding or running a stop sign?


----------



## kar (Feb 24, 2005)

oldskoolboarder said:


> Speeding or running a stop sign?


running a stop sign. and i think i was wrong in the first post - the road is canada, not edgewood. it was the first T intersection as you head north from the woodside market. if i understood him correectly. the cop was setup behind a bush to get people heading south.


----------

